# Fritzbox M-Net Providerzugangsdaten auslesen



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

Servus Leute,

da ich über die SuFu nichts gefunden habe, erstelle ich ein neues Thema.
Falls doch vorhanden, gibt es eine virtuelle Backpfeife

Da unsere alte, vom Provider gestellte FritzBox etwas alt war und keine modernen Standards unterstüzte, kauften wir uns vor ca. 2 Jahren eine FRITZ!Box 7490.
Vor ca. 1 Jahr wechselten wir dann von einer 3000er Leitung auf eine 18000er Leitung, allerdings bekamen wir (in der heutigen Dreistigkeit der Provider) keine Zugangsdaten mehr, sondern nur die fertig eingerichtete FRITZ!Box 7360 welche wir dazu kaufen mussten.
Da diese aber viele Funktionen der 7490 nicht hat, würde ich gerne unsere gekaufte Box wieder anschließen und in Betrieb nehmen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Daten auszulesen bzw. die alte Fritzbox an die neue zu schließen.
Google hat mir nur Ergebnisse ausgespuckt, welche vor dem vermeintlichen schließen dieser Lücken von AVM funktioniert hatten.

Gruß
Domi


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2015)

Hast du schon mal versucht, deinen Provider zu kontaktieren, damit er vielleicht einfach die 7490 aus der Ferne konfiguriert?
Die 7490 gibt es übrigens erst seit Ende August 2013 zu kaufen. Falls du die 7390 meinst, wäre hier eine Kombination aus 7360
und 7390 evtl. besser, da letztere obwohl teurer ein deutlich schlechteres Modem verbaut hat. 
Im Allgemeinen würde ich meinen, dass die 18k eher wenige Leute tatsächlich bekommen werden. Die Entfernung zum DSLAM müsste
da schon ziemlich gering sein, bzw. die Dämpfung.


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal versucht, deinen Provider zu kontaktieren, damit er vielleicht einfach die 7490 aus der Ferne konfiguriert?
> Die 7490 gibt es übrigens erst seit Ende August 2013 zu kaufen. Falls du die 7390 meinst, wäre hier eine Kombination aus 7360
> und 7390 evtl. besser, da letztere obwohl teurer ein deutlich schlechteres Modem verbaut hat.
> Im Allgemeinen würde ich meinen, dass die 18k eher wenige Leute tatsächlich bekommen werden. Die Entfernung zum DSLAM müsste
> da schon ziemlich gering sein, bzw. die Dämpfung.



Erst einmal danke für deine Antwort.
Tut mir leid, ja es ist die 7390.
Ich bekomme 18,6 Mbit, das weiß ich, aber es geht einfach darum, dass ich z.B. gerne wieder 5GHz WLAN hätte.
Und der Provider verweigert dies..


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2015)

Ansonst hier 3. Eintrag bei Google: M-net VoIP und Internet Zugangsdaten aus FritzBox auslesen - root@home:~#


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

Bei mir kamen nur alte Ergebnisse, allerdings habe ich M-Net weggelassen. 
Super, werde ich mal probieren.
Und du meintest die 7390 bzw. das Modem?


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2015)

Ja, die 7390 hat, obwohl es mal das Topmodell war, kein besonders gutes Modem verbaut. 
Dazu gibt es hier im Forum und auch im Netz mehrere Vergleiche. 
> Ich glaube bei mrfloppy waren das an einem VDSL100 Anschluss knapp 20 Mbit/s Unterschied
zwischen einer 7390 und einer 3370. Aber wenn du jetzt schon die vollen 18,6 Mbit/s bekommst, 
ist deine Leitung wahrscheinlich sehr kurz.
Kannst du mal ein Screen von den DSL Informationen hier reinstellen?


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

Mach ich sofort.
Ich habe nun die Daten ausgelesen, aber da kommt in der CMD extrem viele Informationen und ich weiß nicht, was ich davon jetzt brauche.

Ich werde jetzt noch schnell zum MediaMarkt fahren und die 7490 besorgen, da alle im Netz meinen, wenn der DSL Anschluss mehr als 16k ist, übersteuert das Modem.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Tust dir aber am adsl2+ mit der 7490 auch nicht unbedingt nen gefallen

Zudem mach ein backup der 7390 und les die Datei in die neue box ein. Bei den neuen Firmware Versionen kannst auswählen was du wiederherstellen möchtest

Was liest du über die cmd denn aus wenn du ne FB hast ? Geh auf die web GUI der box und mach da screens von DSL


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

Also von der alten 7360 ein Backup machen, und dann bei der neuen einlesen.

Welche FritzBox ist denn dann besser?

Es hat nun funktioniert, nach dieser Anleitung:

FritzRePass Anleitung - Benutzer und Passwort auf der Fritz.box finden - Windows Forum - Gaming Community Board

Und bevor ich einen neuen Thread erstellen muss:

Ich suche eine Art devolo Adapter kit von Fritzbox, also welches über das Stromnetz funktioniert und einen LAN Ausgang hat und welches das Steckdosensignal auch zu einem Wlan Netz macht, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Im Grunde sollte man wenn man adsl2+ hat und auch weiss das da vorerst nichts passieren wird ( also Umschaltung auf vdsl ) auf boxen wie 7390 oder 7490 verzichten. Zum größten teil mieser sync und zum teil auch instabil. Für adsl 2+ wäre immer die 7270 zu empfehlen. Nachteil schwer zu bekommen in neu weil Vorgänger der 7272 ( in meinen Augen aber besser ) und WLAN nur 2,4 ODER 5 . parallel geht nicht


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Im Grunde sollte man wenn man adsl2+ hat und auch weiss das da vorerst nichts passieren wird ( also Umschaltung auf vdsl ) auf boxen wie 7390 oder 7490 verzichten. Zum größten teil mieser sync und zum teil auch instabil. Für adsl 2+ wäre immer die 7270 zu empfehlen. Nachteil schwer zu bekommen in neu weil Vorgänger der 7272 ( in meinen Augen aber besser ) und WLAN nur 2,4 ODER 5 . parallel geht nicht



In wie weit würde ich mich mit einer 7490 "verschlechtern" und im Gegensatz zur 7390 "verbessern" ?




> Und bevor ich einen neuen Thread erstellen muss:
> 
> 
> Ich suche eine Art devolo Adapter kit von Fritzbox, also welches über das Stromnetz funktioniert und einen LAN Ausgang hat und welches das Steckdosensignal auch zu einem Wlan Netz macht, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Wie schon geschrieben ist das modem bei beiden bescheiden schlecht an standard Anschlüssen . man "kann" Glück haben und alles ist prima, aber von der Erfahrung her machen beide auf ADSL/adsl2+ Probleme, heißt geringere performance und ggf Abbrüche des dsl'ers. 
Hatte vor vdsl nen  18M Anschluss. Aufgrund meiner kurzen Leitung zum hvt hat die fb7270 vollsync gemacht mit 22M. Testweise hatte ich mehrere 7390er mal angeschlossen und "nur noch" 18-19M. Also da schon Verlust gehabt trotz kurzer Leitung.
Müsstest du prüfen ob du Verluste hast. Aber meistens ist es so. 
Zu devolo kann ich nicht viel sagen


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben ist das modem bei beiden bescheiden schlecht an standard Anschlüssen . man "kann" Glück haben und alles ist prima, aber von der Erfahrung her machen beide auf ADSL/adsl2+ Probleme, heißt geringere performance und ggf Abbrüche des dsl'ers.
> Hatte vor vdsl nen  18M Anschluss. Aufgrund meiner kurzen Leitung zum hvt hat die fb7270 vollsync gemacht mit 22M. Testweise hatte ich mehrere 7390er mal angeschlossen und "nur noch" 18-19M. Also da schon Verlust gehabt trotz kurzer Leitung.
> Müsstest du prüfen ob du Verluste hast. Aber meistens ist es so.
> Zu devolo kann ich nicht viel sagen


Okay, also werde ich es mal probieren, wenn ich eine 7270 im MM finde, soll ich dann lieber diese nehmen?

Nein nein, ich meinte nur sowas in der Art:

Ein Adapter, welcher in die Steckdose und per Lan in die Fritzbox gesteckt wird, und die Phasen der Stromleitungen als übertragen zum nächsten Adapter verwendet.
Dieser soll dann das Signal als Lan ausgeben und gleichzeitig in Wlan umwandeln.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Ich würde die nehmen wenn ich wüsste das vorerst sich da nichts tut was vdsl angeht.
Wie gesagt die 7270 kann beide WLAN Bänder , aber nicht parallel.
Keine Ahnung , kann ich dir wirklich nicht helfen mit dem devolo


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ich würde die nehmen wenn ich wüsste das vorerst sich da nichts tut was vdsl angeht.
> Wie gesagt die 7270 kann beide WLAN Bänder , aber nicht parallel.
> Keine Ahnung , kann ich dir wirklich nicht helfen mit dem devolo


Ne steht nicht wirklich in Aussicht...
Sonstige Nachteile gegenüber den "großen" Boxen?


AVM FRITZ!Box 7272 Modemrouter kaufen bei Media Markt


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Hat eigentlich sonst keine Nachteile.
Bei der Nachfolge box 7272 ist es so das die aufjedenfall kein 5ghz WLAN hat, die hat dafür GHz LAN was die 7270 nicht hat.
Was bei der 7272 ist, das die Netzteile Grütze sind/waren. Die sind oft kaputt gegangen und die 7272 hing in nem bootloop. Da weis ich jetzt nicht ob avm mittlerweile nachgesteuert hat. Ansonsten haben die alle genannten boxen eine tk Anlage, DECT fähig usw. Die Unterschiede sind im Detail und genannt


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich sonst keine Nachteile.
> Bei der Nachfolge box 7272 ist es so das die aufjedenfall kein 5ghz WLAN hat, die hat dafür GHz LAN was die 7270 nicht hat.
> Was bei der 7272 ist, das die Netzteile Grütze sind/waren. Die sind oft kaputt gegangen und die 7272 hing in nem bootloop. Da weis ich jetzt nicht ob avm mittlerweile nachgesteuert hat. Ansonsten haben die alle genannten boxen eine tk Anlage, DECT fähig usw. Die Unterschiede sind im Detail und genannt


Verdammt, 5GHz ist eben der Grund warum ich wechseln möchte, dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beisen und die große nehmen...
Wobei ich da dann ja auch sagen kann, ich verwende meine alte 7390, wenn die beiden sich eh nicht viel nehmen..


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

5ghz macht nur Sinn wenn das 2,4 GHz Netz in deiner Ecke völlig über laden ist.
Hab die 7490 mit vdsl und ich persönlich kann da wirklich mit Handy und tablet null unterschied feststellen zwischen beiden Netzen.
Bin im 5ghz Netz mit beiden geraten nicht schneller unterwegs und hab damit auch keinen größeren download. Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist das jetzt. Mag bei anderen anders sein


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> 5ghz macht nur Sinn wenn das 2,4 GHz Netz in deiner Ecke völlig über laden ist.
> Hab die 7490 mit vdsl und ich persönlich kann da wirklich mit Handy und tablet null unterschied feststellen zwischen beiden Netzen.
> Bin im 5ghz Netz mit beiden geraten nicht schneller unterwegs und hab damit auch keinen größeren download. Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist das jetzt. Mag bei anderen anders sein


1. Ja es ist wirklich auf jedem 2,4GHz Funkkanal extrem ausgelastet. (Mehrfamilienhaus mit 8 Parteien + Nachbarschaft und 18 WLan Netzen..)
2. Hängt bei uns im Wlan so ziemlich alles, Mein PC, Handys, Tablets und Notebooks.
3. Habe ich immer wieder (manchmal alle 30 Sekunden) Verbindungsabbrüche, welche definitiv nicht am Anbieter sondern an deren FritzBox liegen.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Die Abbrüche Überfall oder an bestimmten orten nur festzustellen, vllt steht die box ein wenig ungünstig !?! Wenn das der Fall wäre, hättest mit 5ghz natürlich auch nicht unbedingt gewonnen


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Die Abbrüche Überfall oder an bestimmten orten nur festzustellen, vllt steht die box ein wenig ungünstig !?! Wenn das der Fall wäre, hättest mit 5ghz natürlich auch nicht unbedingt gewonnen


Ne, das gesamte WLAN bricht zusammen, selbst an meinem Vater seinem Notebook, welches ca. 2 Meter entfernt steht.
Handys sind dann ebenfalls tot.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Hmmm, wird über die FB telefoniert mit mehreren Nummern das die tk Anlage gebraucht wird ?


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Hmmm, wird über die FB telefoniert mit mehreren Nummern das die tk Anlage gebraucht wird ?


Ja es wird über die Fb telefoniert, aber nur über eine Nummer.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Puhhh. Schwierig. Alle Geräte müssen aber auch 5ghz unterstützen.
Kann dir da jetzt nicht viel sagen. Entweder für teuer Geld ne 7490 oder ne 7270 bei eBay günstig schießen. Da bekommt man die aufjedefall noch


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Puhhh. Schwierig. Alle Geräte müssen aber auch 5ghz unterstützen.
> Kann dir da jetzt nicht viel sagen. Entweder für teuer Geld ne 7490 oder ne 7270 bei eBay günstig schießen. Da bekommt man die aufjedefall noch



Da muss ich ehrlich sagen, ich hole die große 7490, da die 7270 nur 2,4GHz ODER 5GHz kann, und einige Geräte unterstützen das eben noch nicht.
Meinst du wirklich der Unterschied von 7390 zu 7490 lohnt sich?


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2015)

Naja von der 7390 würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen. Da die auch am vdsl schlechter läuft als die 7490. die kann keine 100M durchreichen. Kleines Beispiel, auch wenn für dich erstmal egal


----------



## ricoroci (4. März 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Naja von der 7390 würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen. Da die auch am vdsl schlechter läuft als die 7490. die kann keine 100M durchreichen. Kleines Beispiel, auch wenn für dich erstmal egal


Okay, also 200€ in eine neue Box investieren.
Werde dann mal losschießen..
Danke für eure/deine Hilfe!


----------



## al-stone (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseits.

Wer die Zugangsdaten seiner Fritzbox auslesen möchte, verbindet seinen PC über WLan oder Lan mit dem Router, 
startet am PC Telnet mit der IP-Adresse des Routers, bestätigt sein Fritzbox Zugangs-Passwort
und setzt normaler Weise bis Fritzbox Software Revision 6.03, diesen  Befehl mittels Telnet ab: 

allcfgconv -C ar7 -c -o - > /var/tmp/ar7.tmp

Danach findet man im Verzeichnis der Fritzbox "/var/tmp" die Datei "ar7.tmp", worin u.a. die unverschlüsselten Zugangsdaten für z.B. M-net stehen.

Da jedoch viele nicht wissen wie man mittels Telnet eine Datei editiert, kann für "/var/tmp" auch “var/media/ftp/name des USB-Stick/ar7.tmp“ stehen.
Insofern ein USB-Stick an der Fritzbox eingesteckt ist, wird die Datei „ar7.tmp“ auf diesen geschrieben.
Nun braucht man lediglich nur noch den USB.Stick in den PC stecken und diese Datei editieren......,
unter: "username = " + "passwd =" (im oberen 1/3 der Datei) findet man den Providerzugang und das Providerpasswort......... voilà geschafft.

Jedoch hat AVM ab Software Revision 6.05 und höher leider auch dahingehend einen Riegel vorgeschoben und dem Befehl „allcfgconv“ die Option „-C“ geraubt.

Von daher fragen sich alle was nun ?
Ein Downgrad der Software von z.B. Vers. 6.20 auf Vers. 6.03 wäre durchaus möglich, kann aber dazu führen das die M-net Zugangsdaten gelöscht werden.
Darüber hinaus sieht es u.a. auch M-net nicht gerne, wenn man einen laut deren AGB  eine nicht zugelassenen Software Updatet, oder Downgrade vornimmt.

Was also tun ?

Die Lösung ist eigentlich recht simpel.

Zuerst besorgt man sich über das Internet für seine Fritzbox die entsprechende (Downgrade)Firmware mit z.B. der Revision 6.03.
Wer noch keinen 7-Zip Packer auf seinem PC hat, besorgt sich auch diesen, idealer Weise die Version 9.34 Alpha.
Mit dem 7-Zip Packer / Entpacker wird nun die Datei heruntergeladene Firmware 6.03 der FB geöffnet.
Dann sucht man in der Datei nach "kernel.image" und lässt sich dieses entpacken.
Danach wird mit 7-Zip "kernel.image" geladen und aus „/bin“ die Datei "allcfgconv" entpackt.

Die Datei "allcfgconv"  wird nun auf einen USB-Stick kopiert und der Stick in die Fritzbox gesteckt.

Jetzt startet man wieder Telnet mit der IP-Adresse der Fritzbox, gibt sein Passwort ein und setz folgenden Befehl ab:

mount -o bind /var/media/ftp/name des USB-STICK/allcfgconv /bin/allcfgconv

Danach wie oben:

allcfgconv -C ar7 -c -o - > /var/tmp/ar7.tmp

oder

allcfgconv -C ar7 -c -o - > /var/media/ftp/name des USB-Stick/ar7.tmp

Und wieder wie oben,...., voilà geschafft !!!


Idealer Weise setzt man dann noch den Mount-Befehl zurück mit:

umount /bin/allcfgconv

 löscht-, insofern vorhanden, noch die Datei "ar7.tmp" im Verzeichnis "/var/tmp" mit: "md ar7.tmp"

und kopiert nach o.g. Vorgehensweise die Datei "allcfgconv“ AUS DER ZUVOR INSTALLIERTEN FIRMWARE (aus dem Internet) ZURÜCK.


Dann weiß auch u.a. M-net NICHT was Sache war. 


Von wegen Routerzwang....lol



Gruß an alle FB-Hacker   al-stone


p.s.

hatte ganz vergessen darauf hinzuweisen das bei der Fritzbox Telnet vor dessen Gebrauch eingeschaltet werden muss.

Dies geht in der Regel mittels Telefon:  Abheben „#96*7*“  eingeben und wählen lassen.

Den Telnetzugang wieder abschalten  mit:  „#96*8*“ 

Bei der Fritzbox 7270 funktioniert dies m Menü "Telefonbuch"


----------



## Shunator (23. Juni 2015)

Servus, hab gestern über andere Wege meine Zugangsdaten aus der FB rausgekitzelt...^^ Nur leider klappts bei meiner eigenen FB 7490 trotzdem nicht... Ich habe bei den Zugangsdaten sowohl "M-Net" als auch "Andere Internetanbieter" ausgewählt, aber jedes mal kommt "Der Internetanbieter antwortet nicht auf PPPOE Pakete...  Muss vlt der User in einem anderer Format eingegeben werden? Sieht bei mir in etwa so aus: "USERNAME@mdsl.mnet-online.de" (ohne " natürlich...)

EDIT: Wär schön wenn jemand mal kurz zusammenfasst was genau er bei sich konfiguriert hat. Mein ehemaligen Telekomanschluss konnte ich ohne Probleme auf der FB einrichten...

LG Shunator


----------



## al-stone (23. Juni 2015)

Shunator schrieb:


> Servus, hab gestern über andere Wege meine Zugangsdaten aus der FB rausgekitzelt...^^ Nur leider klappts bei meiner eigenen FB 7490 trotzdem nicht... Ich habe bei den Zugangsdaten sowohl "M-Net" als auch "Andere Internetanbieter" ausgewählt, aber jedes mal kommt "Der Internetanbieter antwortet nicht auf PPPOE Pakete...  Muss vlt der User in einem anderer Format eingegeben werden? Sieht bei mir in etwa so aus: "USERNAME@mdsl.mnet-online.de" (ohne " natürlich...)
> 
> EDIT: Wär schön wenn jemand mal kurz zusammenfasst was genau er bei sich konfiguriert hat. Mein ehemaligen Telekomanschluss konnte ich ohne Probleme auf der FB einrichten...
> 
> LG Shunator





Suche mal im Internet nach der Konfiguration von "M-net in D-Link oder Netgear Router".
Für Fritzboxen habe ich bisher noch keine M-net Konfiguration gesichtet.
Wenn du deine M-net Zugangsdaten korrekt ausgelesen hast aber bisher keinen Zugang zum M-net Server herstellen konntest,
so liegt es definitiv an den Router-Einstellungen.


Gruß al-stone


----------



## Shunator (24. Juni 2015)

al-stone schrieb:


> Suche mal im Internet nach der Konfiguration von "M-net in D-Link oder Netgear Router".
> Für Fritzboxen habe ich bisher noch keine M-net Konfiguration gesichtet.
> Wenn du deine M-net Zugangsdaten korrekt ausgelesen hast aber bisher keinen Zugang zum M-net Server herstellen konntest,
> so liegt es definitiv an den Router-Einstellungen.
> ...



Da finde ich nur ältere PDFs, zumindest sind die screenshots noch von WinXP oder älter.... Mir ist erst jetzt aufgefallen, dass die Mnet-FB schon über IPv6 läuft und IPv4  über DS-Lite-Tunnel. Habe nun also in meiner FB auch IPv6 eingeschaltet als Primär und das DSLAFTR-Gateway eingetragen. Geht <natürlich> immernoch nicht. Wenn das der Fehler gewesen wäre, hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch eine andere Meldung bekommen anstelle von "Der Internetanbieter antwortet nicht auf PPPOE Pakete"...

Wäre es nicht möglich dass die nur die MAC meiner "vorkonfigurierten" FB zulassen? Bei PPPOE wird ja die MAC des Routers mitgeteilt...

Die Zugangsdaten sollten korrekt sein, den Benutzernamen sieht man ja noch im Klartext auf der GUI der M-Net Box. Beim ersten auslesen via Telnet waren bei mir User und PW noch verschlüsselt. Nach dem entschlüsseln stimmt der User mit dem User aus der GUI überein und das PW sieht jetzt auch "normal" aus. Und bei den VoIP Zugangsdaten stimmt zumindest der User auch mit meiner TelNr überein also sollte das Passwort auch korrekt entschlüsselt sein.^^

Was mir nachnem Werksreset noch aufgefallen ist: Vor dem anschließen am DSL, konnte ich unter Anbieter noch "M-Net" als Voreintrag finden. Nach anschließen am DSL und Neustart scheint die FB iwas umzukonfigurieren da die gesamte Internetkonfig weg ist. Und der ISP "M-Net" lässt sich auch nicht mehr finden. Komische Sache...

Ich werde morgen nochmal schauen wobei ich wahrscheinlich schon alles getestet habe.. :/ Weiß echt nicht was der Routerzwang soll, hier ist sogar die Telekom ausnahmsweise mal (noch?) vorbildlich!


----------

